# VC magic general



## Turahl (Feb 5, 2011)

Ignoreing magic items and point costs for a second. Which is better: extra magic lvl and dark acolyte, or, master of the black arts and forbidden lore?

I like having acces to all lore spells and two extra power dice, but lvl four caster over lvl two make spell spam sooooo much easier.

Thoughts? Tips?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Master of the Black Arts, the key with VC is have a decent magic phase EVERY magic phase so you need the Power Dice.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Master, Lore and just buy the 3rd magic level. Expensive? Yes, but magic is really crucial for us, so it's best to invest! Also seeing as your wizard will almost certainly be in bunker, it's not like he's crying out for armour, so you can save some pts there and just stick to your ward save.

Besides, necros are dirt cheap and can do the support jobs infinitely better than any Thrall ever could...


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

I would suggest MoBA and DA. We need a lvl4 caster to handle dispels and with 4 spell you have a good chance to roll for van hel (which is the most crucial IMO)

If you want to choose another lore, well, go for MoBA and FL

(add summon ghouls to both builds and you have a solid caster lord


----------

